
ICO Review: US Dollar - ottomanbob
https://medium.com/@ottomanbob/ico-review-the-us-dollar-f15d15773e8c
======
nosuchthing
Critique in minting/mining and production cost do warrant heavy scrutiny for
any trading medium without concrete value to back it up.

Bitcoin is created by running a piece of software.

Satoshi wrote the rules so that the majority of the supply of BTC was minted
to the himself and a few other users for the least amount of energy/value
input to the network. In summary, the largest percentage of the supply was
produced for the least amount of effort to the smallest group of users from
the start.

And now miners are wasting an absurd amount of electricity in what amounts to
a lottery for a paltry sum of credits in a database. All of which can be
produced for much less.

It would be nice to see a minting algorithm that wasn't so easily co-opted by
greedy early adopters simply hording the supply, along with resisting such a
wasteful minting/production method.

------
nazz
Is it still worth it to buy Bitcoin? Or is Ethereum a better move?

~~~
nosuchthing
Baseball cards, Beanie Babies, or Pogs?

~~~
dandr01d
That’s a fair comparison...

